# Monark Springer Help



## BLWNMNY (Aug 10, 2014)

I need some of your Guy's advise on stiffening the ride on a Monark dual original springer, it's on a super cruiser. I need to stiffen the ride so it won't bottom out, and hit the underneath of the front fender. do they make aftermarket replacement springs that are heavier duty than the original? spacers? what other solutions do you suggest? I know this has to be a common problem, you roll off a curb and you just about bottom out. any and all advise is highly appreciated.

Thanks!  Chris


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 10, 2014)

*springs*

Check out Ebay item #161304114607
The seller's name is CROSSBOWUSA. 
I believe they make every part for the Monark fork.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 11, 2014)

*the ebay guys springs are way fatter- looks for the older repop ones*

You may ask him if he still has his old reproduction springs or ask Memory lane classics, they had some of the repop stuff, I used a set of the repop springs on one of my wife's Monarks and they worked well.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for your guys info, I talk to him, and I have some parts on the way to make this thing ride alot better.  Chris


----------

